# NYC central park job opening.



## jimmyq (Oct 30, 2004)

I was watching the tube tonight and the thought came to me, hey, wouldnt it be neat to work in central park for tree care? well, here is what I found on a website for employment opportunity.

http://www.centralparknyc.org/17711/25253


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 30, 2004)

Central Park is a fantastic place to work on trees, I worked for the city in 80's and took my civil service test in a big red oak in central park. There was a lot of crime and vandalism in certain areas but it has improved a lot since I left. If you really want to get some sticker shock check out the real estate prices for homes or apartments around central park.  I can assure you with what they will pay you and the cost of living you will not be walking to work.


----------



## glens (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dadatwins _
> *There was a lot of crime and vandalism in certain areas but it has improved a lot since I left. *


Are you sure that's what you want to be saying?&nbsp; hahaha

Glen


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Are you sure that's what you want to be saying?&nbsp; hahaha
> 
> Glen *



Yikes, I guess that came out like I was the cause of it, didn't it?
 

That's what I get for posting in the AM before the caffeine has hit.


----------



## Chucky (Feb 13, 2005)

I guess all the buzz around New York City right now is the opening of a huge display of 7,500 billowing, saffron-colored "gates" in Central Park, designed by the eccentric Parisian husband/wife team of artists, the Christos.

Now, Jack and Tony, that you are working there full time, I wonder if you have a comment on this rather bold and audacious spectacle?

Does this ambitious 25 million dollar display give some redeeming value to the park, or Is Frederick Law Ohmstead, the original designer of the park, turning in his grave?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 13, 2005)

NY sawboss has that gig.


----------



## NYSawBoss (Feb 28, 2005)

Well thankfully the gates are coming down. We can get back to work as normal. A major inconvenience to us tree guys and in no way art. It's a good thing art is a personal thing.....  

Tony


----------

